# No Sound On Hd???



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone else having this problem, 921HDPVR, picture but no sound on DISHD, TNTHD ESPNHD and HBOHD. No problems with HDNET or HDNMV. All other non hd stations are fine.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone at all? I have a great signal on all these stations, 109 or so. I was wondering if Dish was mucking around with something Also just to help out, the audio is not coming through any source at all. Not through my 5.1 or the TV speakers. All others are fine except these stations.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> Anyone at all? I have a great signal on all these stations, 109 or so. I was wondering if Dish was mucking around with something Also just to help out, the audio is not coming through any source at all. Not through my 5.1 or the TV speakers. All others are fine except these stations.


I dvr PTI every night on ESPNHD, got pic, no sound. I actually lost all my HD though. DId a check switch, doesn't find 61.5 at all. Just did a reboot waiting to see what happens. When I checked the point screen I had some signal on 61.5 but it wouldn't lock. Not sure whats going on??


----------



## swamper (Jan 31, 2007)

penguin44 said:


> Anyone else having this problem, 921HDPVR, picture but no sound on DISHD, TNTHD ESPNHD and HBOHD. No problems with HDNET or HDNMV. All other non hd stations are fine.


Yup. Having the exact same problem. Tech support had me do both a soft and hard reboot - No affect. The tech support person told me the problem has not been reported before. Told me to call back in two or three days if it still doesn't work. She suggested they might have to send out a tech or replace my receiver. She didn't want to understand that the problem is obviously with DISH. Not my idea of "Tech Support!"

If you haven't called DISH yet, be sure you do so they get more than one report of the problem.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

swamper said:


> Yup. Having the exact same problem. Tech support had me do both a soft and hard reboot - No affect. The tech support person told me the problem has not been reported before. Told me to call back in two or three days if it still doesn't work. She suggested they might have to send out a tech or replace my receiver. She didn't want to understand that the problem is obviously with DISH. Not my idea of "Tech Support!"
> 
> If you haven't called DISH yet, be sure you do so they get more than one report of the problem.


I just called, no reports have been filed SOmething happened if we all lost the same things. The thing that gets me is I lost 61.5 completely. Its not there anymore.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Just as a note, I don't get 61.5. Never have. Dish 500 here.
110 and 119 only. ESPNHD on 110 i think. I can't remember at the moment as I am sooooo tired from work I am lucky I remembered to log in to post.

Called DISH, they also told me to re-boot etc... no effect. I asked to be escalated to someone else. Finally got someone, said they were not aware of it (how can they not be) but it could be due to tp maintenance but wasn';t sure.

Apparently they don't monitor for these things??? Silly.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

My sound is back, didn't do a check switch though to see if 61.5 is back, my guess is its there also.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah got up for work today and the wife told me sound came back between 10 and 11pm last night. Thank god. all seems well today.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

61.5 didn't come back for me. Must a cable, switch or lnb issue. Odd it happened at the same time


----------

